# Ibn Battuta Shopping Mall is the first in the Middle East to install robotic parking



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

The first automated, multi-storey car park in the Middle East opened its doors to the public in Dubai on Wednesday, as part of the completion of phase one of the Ibn Battuta Gate project.



Mideast's first robotic car park opens


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

D-Xpat said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG Im going to have to pay AED 5 for ever item that I now shop from Ibn Batuta to may for that parking piece of crap!!!! OMG OMG OMG I dont even have a car (


If you read the article you would know that they will start charging for parking after Ramadan. So I am sure that will pay for it. 

Is it fun to find fault with everything?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

That is what we need here in Paphos.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I think that looks cool - but can you imagine the chaos if it goes wrong.......


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

D-Xpat said:


> Yeah!, gotta try it sometime!!!!


You sound like a fun bloke.


----------

